# My First Commercial Release.



## proudscum (8/11/12)

Next Thursday i will be making my first commercial beer for release onto the market in the coming months.It will be a Saison using premium euro malts and no sugar just a 2 hour Belgian mash schedule.

The test batch week down well with the few that got to try it at Sydney craft beer week.

I will post the release date and where the beer will be launched in Melbourne as we get closer to that date.
It looks like it will be sometime in January depending on how the Ferm goes.

The name of the beer will be "Le Petit Tronc"and relates to one of the members on the forum and a great brewing pal from pre professional days and now industry.


----------



## WarmBeer (8/11/12)

Good on you, Scum. Living the dream!

Let us know where we can get it this side of the city, always keen to try a new Saison.


----------



## mje1980 (8/11/12)

Well done mate!


----------



## Yob (8/11/12)

:beerbang: :beer:


----------



## tiprya (8/11/12)

Awesome - let us know if you've got a twitter or fb page we can follow.

What does the mash schedule look like?

I love saisons :icon_drool2: 

Is it coming in bottles or kegs?


----------



## DU99 (8/11/12)

Congrats on your venture :icon_cheers:


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/11/12)

tiprya said:


> Awesome - let us know if you've got a twitter or fb page we can follow.
> 
> What does the mash schedule look like?
> 
> ...




Congrats on upcoming commercial beer!!

Would be great to see what you have for the 2hr Belgian Mash Schedule, if its no secret?


----------



## mr_tyreman (8/11/12)

whats a saison? is that like what you do on a forum, something you says on?


----------



## DU99 (8/11/12)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saison for those unaware


----------



## shaunous (8/11/12)

Tried my first Saison (While Sober) at the Scratch Bar a few weeks ago, went done very very well, will deffinately be on the lookout for more.

Congrats on the venture proudscum, hopew you made a quid out of it..

Shaun...


----------



## GalBrew (8/11/12)

Very cool!!


----------



## tiprya (8/11/12)

Anyone who hasn't tried Saison Dupont - do yourself a favour, it should be available at good bottleshops.


----------



## shaunous (8/11/12)

Can anyone explain to me what makes a modern day saison, all the reading i've done, not just the wiki page posted above, all say they were traditionally, and I suppose still are in the country it originates, grown for the summer season, hense the name, were traditionally of low alcohol percentage, and sometimes had spices to make them more refreshing in summer. 

Is a modern day saison just a normal hoppy beer, with spices, or am I missing something.

Sorry if i'm asking a noob question, but as I read it, its kind of like calling an australian made carbonated white wine a 'Champagne'.


Shaun...


sngorwnan


----------



## Tangles (8/11/12)

mr_tyreman said:


> whats a saison? is that like what you do on a forum, something you says on?



I don't know who you are mr_tyreman but you should try some experimentation when you brew, that way you may discover more than just the lagers that you obviously drink now!


----------



## jakethesnake559 (8/11/12)

What is Saison? :huh: ....how about Congrats Proudscum!!!
Let us know where we can get some.
Meanwhile, I'll keep an eye on the shelves at Purvis  .


----------



## pk.sax (9/11/12)

Congrats mate. Very well done. Let us know if it makes it up here to Bris Vegas.


----------



## mr_tyreman (9/11/12)

hahaha super fun happy brew laughs!


----------



## Renzo (22/11/12)

proudscum said:


> Well after waiting on Fedex and Wyeast made a 4.8hl starter with 4l of yeast on Monday and brewed yesterday.
> Process went really well even with a few minor changes to the recipe with some malts not being available and different hop alphas.Mash profile was mash in at 45oC hold for 30min,ramp to 55oC hold for 15min,ramp to 62oC hold for 30min,ramp to 71oc hold for 15min,ramp to mash out at 78oC hold for 10min then move to lauter tun.Was going to dough in at 40oC but HLT water was to hot and it would have taken to long to mash in so went for 45oC which ended up saving time.so after a 9.5hr brew day ended up with 55HL of 14.4 plato wort with 51HL in ferm.The brewhouse had a nice Belgian funk in the air today with a huge Krausen.The biggest glad wrapped fermenter you will ever see as this tank is normally used for making non beer product.when i can post label artwork i will put it up,an American folk artist got the brief and has done a cracker of a job.I think this label will stick out like dogs bollox with nothing close to it on the market.
> 
> If you are going to the Warners Bay craft beer event this sunday i will be hanging out for a couple of hours on the Southern bay stand...come and have a Hop Bazooka IPA and a chat.
> ...



51HL, that's 51 hectolitres or 5100litres. Wow that is big for a glad wrapped fermenter.


----------



## yum beer (22/11/12)

proudscum said:


> it is only to seal over a covered man way.LOL



What, no airlock.
How will you know when its done?


----------



## Nick JD (22/11/12)

3724?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (22/11/12)

proudscum said:


> Well after waiting on Fedex and Wyeast made a 4.8hl starter with 4l of yeast on Monday and brewed yesterday.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=435...tif_t=photo_tag



That is one big mudder fooker starter!!! 4.8hl :blink:. So how big was the actual batch of beer? 

BYB


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/11/12)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> That is one big mudder fooker starter!!! 4.8hl :blink: . So how big was the actual batch of beer?
> 
> BYB





proudscum said:


> [...]after a 9.5hr brew day ended up with 55HL of 14.4 plato wort with 51HL in ferm.


----------



## hsb (23/11/12)

Congratulations, would gladly buy up a few bottles here in Sydney if it's available. Best of luck :icon_cheers: 
I bet that Krausen was a whopper. Interesting mash schedule. Feel free to share some pics of the scaled up operation.


----------



## Mardoo (26/11/12)

proudscum said:


> Mash profile was mash in at 45oC hold for 30min,ramp to 55oC hold for 15min,ramp to 62oC hold for 30min,ramp to 71oc hold for 15min,ramp to mash out at 78oC hold for 10min then move to lauter tun.



Congratulations proudscum and company. Good work!!! 

I'm curious what you're using for raising the temperature when you're working at the 55Hl scale. I'm familiar with a number of the pro-brewer options for that, but from your fermentor description it sounds like you may or may not have been working in a dedicated brewery. Care to share?


----------



## shaunous (26/11/12)

Did you do any form of formal education before jumping into pro brewing *proudscum*, or just hard out homebrewing and then made the leap.


----------



## mr_tyreman (26/11/12)

are you the head brewer? do you still homebrew?


----------



## Mardoo (27/11/12)

Really enjoying your posts as you launch into your first commercial. Cheers mate. Definitely interesting!


----------



## DU99 (27/11/12)

Mate..i would buy the book..Dairy of a Brewer..


----------



## shaunous (27/11/12)

He brews in a Dairy???


----------



## WarmBeer (27/11/12)

DU99 said:


> Mate..i would buy the book..Dairy of a Brewer..


"50 Shades of Saccharomyces" ?


----------



## simplefisherman (27/11/12)

Milk stout anyone? ;-)


----------



## adraine (27/11/12)

proudscum said:


> Warners at the bay may be the closest as they are the only stockist of our band in NSW.



Shame for you lot. That's only 10mins from my house. I'll let you know my thoughts.....
BTW I wish I had of read your thread earlier I loved the hop bazooka at the WATB beer fest. Could have picked your brain a bit more.
Good luck with it


----------



## Filfy (28/11/12)

Nice little bit of coverage............ 


http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2012/11/vintag...y-modern-beers/


----------



## DU99 (28/11/12)

Thanks for news story :icon_cheers:


----------



## mr_tyreman (28/11/12)

oh that looks amazing!

Small fermenters though, only 20HL

i think you said your batch was 51HL, how did you get that? did you split it between 3 fermenters?


----------



## Alex T (2/12/12)

Proudscum,

I can't wait to taste this beer... remember to send me some in London! Seriously stoked for you.

Forever yours in hopmanship,

Tronc Sr :lol:


----------



## Bizier (3/12/12)

I can't believe I missed this.

Super congrats brother/s!

Congrats on brewing at a half decent size. I am very keen to know more about the kit and process if you are happy to divulge.


----------



## proudscum (14/1/13)

Alex T said:


> Proudscum,
> 
> I can't wait to taste this beer... remember to send me some in London! Seriously stoked for you.
> 
> ...


it will be personally escorted to the uk on Saturday,you may get it before the locals...tastes pretty sweet mate.hope your first day @Camden Town Brewery went well for you.....and about that job


----------



## proudscum (14/1/13)

[email protected]_Tronc Saison was bottled today and should be out in the market in the coming weeks.First sample will be at the Ballarat brewers dinner this weekend for the beer fest


----------



## DU99 (15/1/13)

wonder if the park hotel will stock it.


----------



## DU99 (16/1/13)

Go this email from Purvis Beer in richmond


> *Southern Bay Brewing*
> Friday 18/1/2013 Free tasting.
> 5.00 till 7.00pm.
> 
> This Friday we finally get to sample the long awaited *Saison *from the team at Southern Bay


----------



## proudscum (21/1/13)

Tasting at Grain and Grape this Friday afternoon and will be on offer at Geelong beer festival in 2 weeks.
Crafty pint has it listed under new releases with a list of some suppliers in Melbourne.
Only 280 cases so a rare beast very happy with how its ended up in the bottle.Be good to taste it in 6-9 Months time to see how its going to develop.Now to plan the next beer for our GABS smackdown competition.
https://untappd.com/user/firstangle/checkin/20342866


----------



## The Park Hotel (24/1/13)

DU99 said:


> wonder if the park hotel will stock it.


We had our first sample bottle the other day, quite nice, but bitter with a hefty body for a saison, so yes we probably will be getting some in soon to share the love


----------



## proudscum (26/1/13)

The Park Hotel said:


> We had our first sample bottle the other day, quite nice, but bitter with a hefty body for a saison, so yes we probably will be getting some in soon to share the love


That would be the use of Maris,Naked golden oats and Rye...finished at 1.7 plato so maybe dry and tart more so than bitter as it only has 27 IBU.


----------

